# Striping on my coasters(that I didnt put there)



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I guess you could call it banding. I did a couple test prints, and it prints fine on cloth, but on the stone coasters I get stripes.

These coasters are the last of a big batch I had purchased a few months ago.....and I had absolutely no issues with them. Just these last 8.

Checking very closely I would say it's the yellow thats giving me the stripe.

Any thoughts on this one?


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

What type of printing are you doing on your coasters


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

sid said:


> What type of printing are you doing on your coasters


DTG with the Brother GT-541

unidirectional and bidirectional gave me the same results.


----------



## DirectSupply (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi!

Have you done a head cleaning? Sounds like there might be some clogging issues with the yellow.


Rod


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

yes, all cleanings have been done

here is how they are looking.

Ive printed these particular coasters for this client before without any issues. 

The other image is of the same file printed on a t-shirt.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow that looks wierd, it doesnt look like regular banding. Is it the same exact file you used before? It almost looks like its something within the file itself.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

sunnydayz said:


> Wow that looks wierd, it doesnt look like regular banding. Is it the same exact file you used before? It almost looks like its something within the file itself.


thats what I thought too. But those were the last of the coasters I had. I just ordered more so they should be here tomorrow or monday.

however....both printings in the photos were from the exact same file. I just took the coasters off, raised the platen back up and put a t-shirt on and hit print.

strange!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep that is really weird, it almost looks like the stripes are in the graphic. Did you try rebooting your system just to see if it would correct it? Are you printing at the exact same settings that you used before? It seems like something more with the file and print settings then any kind of maintenance issue or anything. especially because the stripes are all in the exact same place.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I believe you've eliminated the height/directional possibilities, as well as the graphic possibilities. Perhaps you used a different ink level in the printer properties with the first batches you did? I know Corel always loves to reset the settings to their defaults, so I try to record ink level used, vividness, location, etc in the file after I've finished it.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

and the stripes arent in the badge in the middle or going thru the lettering.

Im going to play with it some more when I get my coasters in. See if I can figure it out. I'll let you know...thanks for your imput BobbieLee I appreciate it.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

nope, not the ink levels either. I have a couple testers I did, and it still showed up in all of them. It was the really light level that I was able to tell that the stripes are yellow.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I had trouble with some coasters too. Have not done any in a while because of the problems I was having but Brian or Alan can't remeber which had said something about a bad batch. Where did you get yours?

Please let us know what happens with the new ones.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

martinwoods said:


> I had trouble with some coasters too. Have not done any in a while because of the problems I was having but Brian or Alan can't remeber which had said something about a bad batch. Where did you get yours?
> 
> Please let us know what happens with the new ones.


 
I got mine from direct2shirt too, but these coasters were the last 8 from 2 full cases I had previously printed without any issues.


----------



## Diver86 (Dec 6, 2006)

martinwoods said:


> I had trouble with some coasters too. Have not done any in a while because of the problems I was having but Brian or Alan can't remeber which had said something about a bad batch. Where did you get yours?
> 
> Please let us know what happens with the new ones.


The "bad batch" you are referring to are long gone. Most were destroyed, but some got out..... I'm sorry you had trouble, but I believe they were replaced to you?

As far as the print issue:
It's hard to tell, but the pictures look as though there is some double printing, or ghosting. That is caused by using bi-directional printing with the platen set too low. The outline around the black is leading me to that conclusion.

*There are only 2 reasons for banding that I have seen:*
*a) GT-541 not set to "uni-directional"*
*b) Head clogging*

99.999% of the time it is not setting the uni-directional setting.
You must set for uni-directional print direction AFTER the image is uploaded to the GT-541. If you set the print direction before sending the print file, it will over-ride and revert back to default setting of "Bi-directional"

Platen too low will cause a ddoouubbllee iimmaaggee
Clogged nozzels will cause banding

_The Coaster King has spoken_


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Diver86 said:


> The "bad batch" you are referring to are long gone. Most were destroyed, but some got out..... I'm sorry you had trouble, but I believe they were replaced to you?
> 
> As far as the print issue:
> It's hard to tell, but the pictures look as though there is some double printing, or ghosting. That is caused by using bi-directional printing with the platen set too low. The outline around the black is leading me to that conclusion.
> ...


They were not replaced if talking to me, I just quit printing on them so I probably still have the bad batch.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

~ the white outline around the black lettering is just that....an outline. I put it there to help the black pop off the dark blue better.

~Im not sure where you are seeing ghosting. I suspect it is more my camera skills
~The platen was *not* too low
~This batch is both bidirectional and the unidirectional did the exact same thing...direction isnt the issue
~yes the uni was set after the file was sent to the printer

My new coasters are here in buffalo, but wont be delivered until monday. I am going to give it another try, and fiddle with the file a bit.

As BobbieLee suggested it may very likely be the file. I'll let you know how it turns out when I get my coasters.

~nozzle check pattern turned out fine too.


----------



## Diver86 (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry, it must have been the photo that mislead me. You might have something else going on then. You should see a big difference from Bi & Uni driectional. If you don't..... something else is happening somewhere.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

alright, well I redid the coasters yesterday. 

It was the file.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Good to know

Thanks Robin


----------

